# OKLAHOMA



## Catfish63 (Feb 1, 2009)

who off of this fourm lives in Oklahoma


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

ME!! We love it here!  We're North of OKC.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I do too! I live about 20 minutes south of Kingfisher and 30 minutes north of OKC. 

Born and raised Oklahoma girl! lol


----------



## Catfish63 (Feb 1, 2009)

I live in the NE corner what kind of goats do have


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I've got two Nubians, one is pregnant.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

My son and his family live in Enid....he is stationed at Vance AFB......I have been through Kingfisher when coming from the airport in OKC.....we also have very good friends that live in Moore....small world!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got registered Boer's and Nubians.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

cdtrum said:


> My son and his family live in Enid....he is stationed at Vance AFB......I have been through Kingfisher when coming from the airport in OKC.....we also have very good friends that live in Moore....small world!


Enid is my hometown! I used to live close to Vance, quite noisy really. lol


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, your right....when I am down there visiting it's hard to get use to the sound of planes overhead all the time! My son trains pilots and he and his wife don't even notice the noise! They have been there about 2yrs and are now looking to buy a house there as it looks like they will be stationed there for a while and are tired of base housing. There is the best Chinese Buffet there in Enid and a great Mexican place to eat.....love to go eat there  !


----------



## Catfish63 (Feb 1, 2009)

cdtrum said:


> My son and his family live in Enid....he is stationed at Vance AFB......I have been through Kingfisher when coming from the airport in OKC.....we also have very good friends that live in Moore....small world!


My grandma used to to work in Enid! Who man Enid is pouplar. :dance:

I am getting a herd stared of boers.OKC is a nice town.The Capital building is neat
small world indeed


----------



## Catfish63 (Feb 1, 2009)

Are you out there?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Where do you plan to get your boers from?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

We have friends that live in Enid, so we go there fairly often.  Pretty big town actually.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

My kids found a house in Enid and are in the process of buying their first house! I forget what neighborhood he told me, I am assuming though it's not too far from base since both of them work on base.


----------



## Catfish63 (Feb 1, 2009)

Crissa said:


> Where do you plan to get your boers from?


In the southern part of missouri.


----------



## Catfish63 (Feb 1, 2009)

Is everyone OK.I heard that there were a bunch of fires by oklahoma city.We had a bunch of tornado cells come over us. :?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

We're fine over here. My dad did go help out at the fires though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad you are OK there ...crissa.... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## Catfish63 (Feb 1, 2009)

Im glad every ones ok.I also rise show chickens for are county fair.I also went to tulsa state fair its HUGE up there it was nice . Ive also showed at pryor its not as nice as tulsa.


----------



## Catfish63 (Feb 1, 2009)

whats been going on any new babies


----------

